# Hibernating American Toads



## AmberD (Oct 16, 2017)

Does anyone here know much about keeping American Toads? I have 3. Two of them decided I'm assuming to hibernate, or try to. Their enclosure is kept around 24-26°, drops to about 22 maybe at night, which I didn't think was cold enough for them to try to hibernate. I know they detect the change outside and here in Ontario it's been pretty chilly out already. I have to clean their tank but don't know if disturbing the two that are buried will kill them? The other is out and about all the time and eats like a pig. 
Thanks!


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 17, 2017)

I know nothing about keeping toads, but am very curious. I think toads are way cool!
I'll stalk...I mean, FOLLOW this thread!!!


----------



## AmberD (Oct 17, 2017)

Moozillion said:


> I know nothing about keeping toads, but am very curious. I think toads are way cool!
> I'll stalk...I mean, FOLLOW this thread!!!


Haha they are very cool. It's just strange the one is still out and about and the other two have been under for about a month. Same everything for all 3. Plus I have a heat lamp on for 12 hours a day to try to fool them its not winter! I don't mind if they are just burrowed but I'm scared to disturb them if it will somehow mess them up internally and make them ill.


----------



## Tom (Oct 17, 2017)

I've kept frogs and toads before, but I've never tried to hibernate them.

I don't think it will harm them if you disturb them and dig them up. Your temps haven't been anywhere near cool enough of them to go into hibernation.


----------



## AmberD (Oct 17, 2017)

Tom said:


> I've kept frogs and toads before, but I've never tried to hibernate them.
> 
> I don't think it will harm them if you disturb them and dig them up. Your temps haven't been anywhere near cool enough of them to go into hibernation.


That's what I thought about the temps too, I know they burrow often, but they've been under for longer than normal, so I thought it might be due to winter around the corner here. Thanks for your input Tom - might be good to dig them up and see if they are still ok.


----------

